# ما هى الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى كسر عمود كرانك



## bola (17 يناير 2011)

ما هى الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى كسر عمود كرانك

علما ً بأن الكرانك استندر

و لا يوجد تعطيش زيت و لا أثر لأى تأكل أو حريق

فما هو سبب هذا الكسر ؟

​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم أهلا بك في ملتقاك 
لم تذكر هل المحرك جديد او أجريت له عمرة ؟ 
وعلي كل وبشكل مبدئي طالع هذا الموضوع ، لعلك تجد به بعض الاجابات او علي الاقل يدلك علي بعض الاجابات .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172840.html


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم اعتقد ماذكره لك الاخ وعلى الرابط المذكور هي اسباب كافية لكسر عمود المرفق 
احب اضيف نقطة واحدة فقط وهي في حالة عدم توازن العزم مع عدد دورات المحرك وخاصة في سيارات الحمل يؤدي الى كسر العمود
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 يناير 2011)

bola قال:


> ما هى الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى كسر عمود كرانك
> 
> علما ً بأن الكرانك استندر
> 
> ...



توجد عدة اسباب منها
حمولة زائدة مثل
بعض السيارات تقوم بسحب سيارات او كمبرسات هواء 
او 
تكون الجير في وضعية r ومرة واحدة تضع غيار 1
او خراطة زائدة​


----------

